# Home Sweet Apocalypse



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

The conclusion to Ellie's story. I hope you enjoy it.
Beth


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Great job.... and thanks for the tea instructions


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Loved it!

Thanks.


----------



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

I noticed just now that I uploaded an incomplete version...don't worry..I'll get you guys the ending up, sorry about that.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

eljones said:


> I noticed just now that I uploaded an incomplete version...don't worry..I'll get you guys the ending up, sorry about that.


You mean there is more to the story!?

:2thumb:


----------



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

*Full Version*

Ok..Here you go. The full version, sorry about that. Hope you enjoy it. I will publish all three in one version, if anyone likes them enough to want to own them.


----------



## Catshooter (Nov 7, 2011)

ElJones,

You are an excellent writer. I really enjoyed your work. I rarely will even read works written by a woman as I don't usually like the things they emphasize. 

Your work is very easy to read, entertaining, funny, communicates clearly and flows smoothly.

Thank you.


Cat


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Loved the stories, but I have one complaint - the Plaintain Yarrow ointment recipe is missing! 

I try to collect all recipes of this type I can find, and was disappointed that only the title was on the PDF.

Could you post it here, or somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

eljones said:


> Ok..Here you go. The full version, sorry about that. Hope you enjoy it. I will publish all three in one version, if anyone likes them enough to want to own them.


I haven't been on much lately..are the other sections in another thread here somewhere or have you pulled them to publish them?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Can I get an idea of the survivalist genre this falls under?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> Can I get an idea of the survivalist genre this falls under?


Cause is suspected to be an EMP. The story is written like a found journal of a woman and how she and her family pull through as city folk to live off the land/grid and start over with the help of their neighbors. The main character has a basic prepping mindset but is not a army ranger type in the least.

BTW, Eljones, the part about the underwire breaking has become my personal SHingTF as of late. I had it happen at the store and like a cartoon you could see one boob drop like a limp noodle. :eyebulge:


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Is Sweet Home Apocalypse the second part? It seemed that there was another before it. The thing about the chickens especially. 

I have to say, at first i didn't care for the main character but she grew on me and I came to like her alot. I really enjoyed it! Thank you so much for sharing it.

One of my books is also in the form of a journal but different enough. "The Journal of Ruby" Unless i change it before it's finished  I hope to post it here some day as well.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I did a search for eljones but nothing came up. Right after I posted Apocalypse Road Trip was at the bottom and and I'm thinking this is it


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Here they are in order ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/new-story-apocalypse-mom-21792/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/apocalypse-road-trip-apocalypse-mom-story-22102/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/home-sweet-apocalypse-22568/


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Finished reading all three peices of the story tonight Thanks for a great read I love a serious story that will still take time to throw in a bit of humor and even teach a little without getting to preachy. Very well done have to look around for more of your writing.


----------

